# House smells like a marijuana plantation



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

My parents come over once in a while and I smoke inside all the time due to the dry heat. My prob. is when I know their comeing over I vacum all the carpets and clean off all the counter tops, basically I clean the entire house! I even buy one those "Fabreeze air freshners" and once I'm done I spray every room and hall way twice!!!! So, I was wondering if anyone eles uses and methods of getting rid of the smoke smell?????????


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 20, 2006)

i pretty much do what you do AZ.....my mom knows i smoke though....soooo if she smells some bud...not too big a deal


----------



## Mutt (May 20, 2006)

Sandlewood incense and vanilla bean candles and bleach the bathroom really strong.


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 20, 2006)

Nag Champa insence... a little bit goes a very very long way, not overpowering though...  And the woman's got her candles and tart burners going all the time too.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

thanks for the help..they are coming maybe tonight but deff. tommrow so wish me good luck!!!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 20, 2006)

I agree with Zen...one can never have too much Nag Champa. I have people who drop by unexpectedly all the time and no ones ever said anything. Of course I didn't answer my door during "harvest".


----------



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

HARVEST!!!!!AHHHHH!!!! You know, I didn't expect it to smell this bad but oh well! Got roll with the punches and fix tha problem.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

my mom who dislikes incense fell in love with the nag.....she brought some home with her when she came to visit and raves about it to everyone

yup....how could i have forgotten


----------



## chronicman (May 21, 2006)

there is a smell sponge you can get they sell it at some hydroponic stores and it takes out the smellof smoking and growing its works better the dirtier it gets


----------



## AZshwagg (May 21, 2006)

thanks man I'll deff check that out!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 21, 2006)

If you can find them in your area get "Herbal Mask" brand, the smell mixes with the smell of the pot and makes the room smell nice. Mushroom vision is one scent, it smells like someone baking cookies. Ive had the police @ my door when i was right in the middle of a joint, when i opened the door the cop was hit with a cloud of smoke, all he could say was " whatever your cooking smells real good" i told him it was the inscents and he told me to "keep burning" he never mentioned the weed.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

Ptbo_Stonerz said:
			
		

> If you can find them in your area get "Herbal Mask" brand, the smell mixes with the smell of the pot and makes the room smell nice. Mushroom vision is one scent, it smells like someone baking cookies. Ive had the police @ my door when i was right in the middle of a joint, when i opened the door the cop was hit with a cloud of smoke, all he could say was " whatever your cooking smells real good" i told him it was the inscents and he told me to "keep burning" he never mentioned the weed.


Hey! you can't just leave us hanging...why were the cops at your door?


----------



## AZshwagg (May 24, 2006)

yeah what she said!





			
				GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Hey! you can't just leave us hanging...why were the cops at your door?


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Yeah I would just get some air fresheners


----------



## eat_the_Roach (May 24, 2006)

buy a couple of ionizers!  they work great! you sould wash out the colection plates every week ( only takes a couple minutes)  and then all you smell is the fresh rain smell!  i only paid $20 for mine  and it works great!  but still have something else for backup!  i also use sented oils by my cool air duct and by my exaust i have the ionizer.. 
 later!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 24, 2006)

thanks for the info dude!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 1, 2006)

ive got some bad neighbours, dont know how to handle their alcohol, they think that they are "king shit" when they drunk. They think its ok to get "shitfaced" and yell and scream, beat people up and call the cops on pot smokers if they smell it. They believe its ok to drink and be an as*hole because its legal. Even tho i cause no trouble other than the ocassional smell of some nice hydro burning in my bong, they still call the cops. Ever since i found thoes inscents, as long as i light 1 BEFORE i light a bowl, no1 says a thing. Even the as*holes have complimented on how nice my room smells as well as the hallway. Now i light 2 inscents sit back and get baked and no1 says a thing because it smells like im bakeing all day thanks to "herbal mask" brand inscents


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, Stonerz. I didn't know we had the same neighbors. Lemme tell you about mine. I live in a duplex that is fine except for the neighbors. They are a couple of middle-aged gals (of Lesbanian descent). One has a teen-aged boy and the other a teen-aged girl. The bigger of the gals is bi-polar and mean. When she doesn't take her medications, she's even worse. She always thinks women are trying to steal her woman. 

All the cops in town know this address and have been here many times because she is a convicted thief, and now is about to go to court for assault & battery. She comes from a family of criminals so the cops know her dad and brothers too. She beat up the wife of another neighbor who thought she was flirting with her gal. Sometimes I'll be sitting outside when the cops roll up looking for GirlZilla. I grin, wave, and just shake my head and they wave back.  

It's tough having a garden in your closet with neighbors like that. Thankfully, I'm not the paranoid type or I'm sure I'd go beserk with the cops in the front yard all the time. The good news for now is that the neighbor (who was attacked) got a restraining order so that GirlZilla can't come within 100 yards of her home. That means GirlZilla had to find somewhere else to live because she lived within 25 feet. But, you can't break up a matched set of Lesbanians so the whole family moved into a trailer with a disabled uncle who is reputed to have a monthly check and lots of pain pills. So, life is good for them until the charges come to trial. 

What were we talking about? I smoked a nice bowl of Blue Mystic and that little soap opera spilled out. Oh, smell problems. I use lots of incense... Nag Champa, Dragon's Blood, Sandlewood. Fortunately, I have good ventilation in this apartment with a whole house fan in the living room and an attic fan that blows to the outside. My attic is not connected to the neighbors so the odor can't creep over there.

Peace, Love, Dope
Rev


----------

